# Combat Divers



## mineman65 (Jan 30, 2007)

Finnish Navy recruiting video for Combat Divers and Explosive / Mine Clearing Divers. Unfortunately sound is not well syncronized with image.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYPNI382EfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------

